# Prepare for a cuteness overload!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

As most of you know I got an internship at a local rescue known as the Catskill Animal Sanctuary! Today was my third day and I love it! I absolutely love it, I wish I could just go there everyday! So far I have learned how to wrap the feet of chickens with bumblefoot, I have given a rooster pills, I have taken a calf for a walk, I have brushed the dead skin off a pig, laid in the hay and gave belly rubs to another pig, made friends with some awesome horses, and so much more!! 

I thought you all would like to see some pictures from the rescue! There are a lot more animals then these, I'll eventually get pictures of everyone! I still don't know many names yet so bare with me  

Don't know this guys name yet, but he's beautiful and so so friendly!

















Calves!! We have 4, they were rescued veal calves

























Don't know her name









Noelle and Christopher. Noelle was picked up in 2006 in the bronx being chased by a dog down the street. When she came to the sanctuary it was discovered that she was preggers.









Not sure of the chestnuts name. The bay is Rowdy

















Collette









Sadie









Some really pretty type of duck









Julius









Maggie and Charlotte









Casey. He was let loose in a junk yard. When he was found he was thin, anemic and covered in ticks









Lady Jane, came to the rescue pregnant, she gave birth in April. Recently she's been fighting a nasty case of lyme disease









Buddy









Beyond









Mary Jane. She is an off track TB. If you try and ride her, or put her on a trailer she will sit down like a dog and just refuse to move. She vetted out fine.









Noah. He was found in a partially collapsed building with 2 other horses. No one thought he would survive. He's the cutest freaking horse ever! 









Cricket. She's my favorite along with another mare named Hattie who I don't have pictures of yet. Cricket was found tied to a bath tub, with a chain around her ankle, and covered in Graffiti. He has pretty bad ringbone so she'll never be rideable but she is absolutely adorable!

















Crystal









Abbey









Simon, Lady Jane's Baby









Star









Sioux









Chopper!! My love! This pig loves when you lay down next to him in the hay and give him belly rubs

















Hannah









Lumpy









Lambert









Jangles. He was from a university where they tested drugs on him. After the semester was over they were going to euthanize him but the students loved their pig and bought him and gave him to the sanctuary.









Random aisle shot


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow I am really jealous! I love animals and wish I could be around so many! all so adorable!! baby cows are so cute


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

OMG I love the horses!!!! I would love to work in a place like that...I just love farm animals!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pictures!! Thank you for sharing them here. 

It's heartbreaking to hear where some of these animals came from. Like Cricket who was chained and covered in graffiti :redmad:

I'm glad that there are great shelters out there and people like you to love and care for them now. :yourock:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I wish people would care more for animals, it is heartbreaking the way they're treated with such disregard. They're all such lovely animals there, I'm glad they're in kind hands now!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are adorible.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

That is so awesome, congrats on the internship! I love the Jersey calves (at least I think they're Jerseys)! I work at a Children's Discovery Farm and we have all types of farm animals, even "endangered" breeds like Poitou donkeys San Clemente goats!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There is only one thing cooler than a farm like that Betta farms.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Yay for you!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope it works well for you.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Just an update!! I am in love with this place, today was my 6th day there, it's just fabulous and I am having so so so much fun! I've gotten to take calves for walks









Give pigs belly scratches









Play with the resident baby pig, Eldon









And I've fallen head over heels in love with 2 amazing horses! Cricket and Hattie









Especially Hattie, who is really really shy around everyone, but who has decided she loves me. She even trotted up to me today!! 









My Shadows! 
http://youtu.be/MtcB094o5e0


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love Eldon. Pig belly scratches that is adorible. Pigs are quite intelligant even more than dogs.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

That first bull.... he's so pretty!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes it is. I love the leash. Those eyes are adorible.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

adorable*  No offense there Choclate; just a friendly correction. I feel bad for Cricket but it's good to know she ws saved along with all the other beautiful animals!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What was the correction?


----------



## HannahsBabys572 (Nov 17, 2012)

Awww, my goodness! They are so adorable, they look so squeezy! (huggable) lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> adorable*  No offense there Choclate; just a friendly correction. I feel bad for Cricket but it's good to know she ws saved along with all the other beautiful animals!


 What were you correcting?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Your spelling of "adorable", chocolate. 
\
Congrats on the internship!!! This used to be my dream job. I still want to work with displaced animals. Such sad back stories to these poor things, I'm glad they have sanctuary. Look at the eyes on the calves! (*dies)

Cows are among my favorite animals. The pigs are cute. My bf likes pigs a lot but he's extremely allergic to hay and farm animals. 

I think you have smething going there with Hattie too. It must be your voice or something, but it's special that you are the first human she is beginning to trust. 

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you then I love pigs.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

* i really like the red roan, and the horse missing an eye. I would DIE for a job like yours, thats my dream. Thanks so much for helping animals in need!*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would prefer to work at a pet store.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Can the animals from there be adopted out or is the Sanctuary just a perminant home for them? You are so lucky, I use to work at a normal shelter but I always wanted to work with a shelter revolving around farm animals since i grew up on a horse far with chickens, sheep, ducks, turkeys, and just about anything else we could keep in a large horse barn. 

Recently though I have traded in my hopes of getting a new show horse, need to save up money so I want to adopt a rescue horse instead and just use it for trail riding or dinking around at home. Everyone who adopts a rescue horse says there is nothing better than the love a rescue horse gives to it's owner. My old riding stable actually adopted two saddelbreds from slaughter and worked for years to help them recover their trauma. Both became lesson horses and one of them is even a show horse now. Guess what he went from a horse who was stick thin, ribby, all his legs were swollen to the point we thought he would never be ridden again, and he was too weak to stand. Now he wins pretty much every class he is entered into under academy. Since he didn't have papers...and you don't need them for academy our trainers who saved him named him Heaven Can Wait. They recently just last year got two more rescue horses who were in bad shape and now this year those two are lesson and show horses as well. They both had papers so they are in the big show ring competing against $500,000 show horses and one of them Gusty won his last class. He was all of free because he had been abandoned at some hellhole boarding facility and had a bad case of worm infestation and was in a filthy stall. It just shows you how much they will fight to survive and how well they recover. Three of the four rescue horses from the barn became great show horses and the fourth is too old to show so she just gives lessons to the young kids. Plus less weight on her back is better for her, she can't have adults ride her or else she will be in pain but kids are light enough they don't bother her back. Even we call her the big fancy show horse though we think someone she is half saddelbred half Shetland pony. It was fun being apart of those horses recoveries as well. I remember when my trainer had me help her feed horses and we had to give Buster (Heaven Can Wait) his shots for his swollen legs and give him lots of supplemental to help build up his weight and help him fight of disease since horses that sick tend to tumble downhill if their immune systems get weak. I wish you many long hours of tending to these beautiful animals and i am so happy those calves were saved. I understand people have to eat and all but slaughtering baby animals is just wrong in my mind and people don't realize how loving and cool cows can be. When I have a farm all my own I'm getting a cow and training it to be ridden. I have seen a few people do it and it can be done, you just need a larger saddle or light weight fabric saddle. One person in like Wales even trained the neighbors cow he was going to slaughter, bought her to save her, and now they do show jumping.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lady you must be rich.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD Not really, my parents were just in the horse breeding buissness for many years and bred famous show horses so I have owned and ridden a lot of great horses. My last horse I owned who was a show horse was Lucky Memory who I got for my sweet 16. I had the option to have a horse or a car. My mom sold her Firebird and got me lucky with the money then surprised me (after a long extensive search and riding him and saying he was my dream horse and she said we couldn't afford him.) We drove to my training stables and there he was all decked out with a halter that had his name engraved on it and a new blanket that had my name written on it. A fancy red ribbon around his neck and I was in tears. Best animal friend I ever had, his passing was so hard it took me two years to get over it and even writing this now still makes me cry. I figure he loved me so much I owe it to another horse who really needs love to share that again. Since my current dream show horse is priced at over $500,000 (and worth every penny, he's a 2 time world champion now) than I can save up some money for something in the reasonable price range of $30-$50 grand and love a rescue horse who can some day be the pasture pal of my show horses. Rescue horses are normally fairly low in price. The one i really wanted was only about $5,000 which my parents said they would help pay for, we would go half on her and she as beautiful and show ready. I was going to have her be a hunt seat horse but I checked with the rescue and she's gone. I have never been so heartbroken, she was my perfect horse. A fancy classy girly girl of a TB rescued from slaughter and turned from this near dead animal to a brilliant and beautiful vibrant creature. Now I am sort of stalking the site again because they have a GORGEOUS Quarter Horse they rescued named Shooter who looks like he may have been a dressage horse. Once he goes up for adoption you can bet i'll be going to Ohio to visit him and see if he's my ride xD

I have never been a big fan of QH because I grew up showing Arabian's and Saddelbreeds and big fancy English horses but no matter what breed of horse he is you can't deny he's just a breathtaking animal to the core. If I get him again...he's going to be a hunt seat horse. He can set his head beautifully and they are looking for his papers right now so squeeeee. 









And he has such a cute head.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I used to ride therapy horses.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow LV, that's awesome! I'm jealous. You are an angel to the horses  I hope you can get your dream horse soon


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the place you work at have therapy horses for kids with things like Autism?


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh I am speechless and melting!

AMAZING PICTURES!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For my sweet sixteen I want a 50 gallon tank.


----------

